# XEN Installations-Script Debian/*Ubuntu inkl VGA-Passtrough



## Bunkasan (26. September 2010)

Da inzwischen doch einige Leute mein Script runtergeladen haben, und doch immer wieder updates kommen, mach ich jetzt mal ein eigenes Thema auf, damit man sich nicht die neueste Version im "Xen und 3D" thread raussuchen muss.

*Großes Update: *
Das Komplette Script wurde überarbeitet, viele Sicherheitsemente eingefügt, Code optimiert und übersichtlicher gestaltet, Updatefunktion stark erweitert und optimiert und alle großen Bugs beseitigt, besonders die beim Erststart. Desweiteren wurde die Bridgekonfiguration überarbeitet, es ist nun möglich den Bridgenamen selbst festzulegen. Es gibt nun auch die Möglichkeit, eigene Kernelpatches mit einzubinden. 
* 
Features:
*
*XEN Hypervisor:*


Download, Kompilieren und Installieren des Xen Hypervisors der Versionen 3.4 / 4.0 / 4.1


Automatisches einbinden des VT-d Patches für zB ASUS Boards um VT-d trotz fehlerhaftem BIOS zu aktivieren.


Automatisches einbinden der Patches für Primary/Secondary VGA-Passtrough, sowie des dafür notwendigen VGA-BIOS files.
*XEN Dom0 Kernel:
*

Download, Kompilieren und Installieren der Dom0 Kernels


                     Jeremy's Xenified PVOPS 2.6.31 / 2.6.32
                      openSuse      PVUSB 2.6.34 / 2.6.35 / 2.6.36
                      Novell SLES        PVUSB 2.6.32


Automatische Updatesuche für die Suse und SLES Kernels.


Möglichkeit den Kernel noch per menuconfig / xconfig anzupassen


Möglichkeit, die Xen-Parameter automatisch in der config anpassen zu lassen (Dazu muss xconfig oder menuconfig gewählt werden, vorerst nur optimiert auf Suse 2.6.36)


Automatische Erstellung und Installation der Kernel-headers bei Bedarf
*Virtual Machine Manager:*


Download, Kompilieren und Installieren des Virtual Machine Managers


Automatische Updatesuche und Installation


Automatische Konfiguration der XEN Einstellungen für den Betrieb
*Systemkonfiguration:
*

Automatische Erstellung der Netzwerkbridge für XEN


Automatische Erstellung der GRUB-Config je nach XEN sowie Kernel Version


Möglichkeit der Anpassung der Consolenauflösung, als auch im Grub-menu


Bequemes Konfigurieren der durchzureichenden Hardware, inkl. Auswahl ob bei Systemstart oder erst bei VM-Start



Eins möchte ich klarstellen:

*Dies ist ein kleines privates Projekt, das aus Faulheit heraus entstanden ist, um bequem zwischen XEN- und Kernelversionen zu wechseln, und nicht immer alles von Hand editieren zu müssen. Ich übernehme nicht die geringste Verantwortung, sollte durch die Verwendung ein System instabil oder unbrauchbar werden. Das Script ist immer noch keine Finale version und es können immer wieder Fehler auftreten.

*Wen das nicht abgeschreckt hat, hier die Handhabunsanleitung:

Das script benötigt logischerweise root Rechte, am einfachsten ist es, es direkt im Root-account zu nutzen. Um euch als Root im GDM / whatever einloggen zu können müsst ihr 

Ubuntu: im Terminal 

```
sudo passwd root
```
 ausführen, und ihr könnt euch dann als root einloggen. Alternativ noch die datei _"/etc/init/gdm.conf"_ in _"/etc/init/gmd.off"_ umbenennen um den Autostart des Xservers zu unterbinden, nach Systemstart als root anmelden und dann den Xserver starten

Debian: root Passwort sollte bei installation schon angegeben worden sein, daher nur 
	
	



```
update-rc.d -f gdm remove
```
 und analog beim Systemstart als root einloggen und den Xserver starten.

Das ZIP-File im "_/root" _Ordner entpacken_, _Rest wird von Script automatisch entpackt.

es gibt 2 möglichkeiten das Script zu starten, eine umständliche, und eine bequeme.

Einfach per 
	
	



```
sh xeninstall
```
 oder 
	
	



```
./xeninstall
```
oder ihr linkt es nach _"/usr/bin/" _mit 
	
	



```
ln -s /root/xeninstall /usr/bin/xeninstall
chmod 775 /usr/bin/xeninstall
```
 und könnt es von da an von jedem Ordner aus nur mit Aufruf des Namens starten.

es gibt noch ein paar Startparameter um einzelne Komponenten neu zu konfigurieren oder zu installieren.



-n      (Netzwerkkonfiguration)
-g    (Grubkonfiguration)
-v      (Virtualmachinemanager Neuinstallation)
-x (XEN Neuinstallation)
-k  (Kernel Neunistallation)
-i  (alles neu installieren ohne zu rekompilieren)
-u (Suche und installation von Updates)
-r (Löschen und erneuter Download bei Xen / Kernel Neuinstallation)
-j (Threadanzahl für make angeben, Standard ist nun 1x)
Bitte zuerst den jeweiligen Installationsmodus angeben und dann -r oder -j*



Des weiteren sind im Archiv noch ein configfile für Windows7 und ein kleines Startscript enthalten.

Für Fragen, Bugreports und konstruktive Kritik bin ich gerne offen.

Viel Spass damit! 


PS: Solltet ihr beim aktuellen Suse 2.6.36-rc7 Probleme beim backen haben, bitte den 2.6.36-rc7.patch mit einbinden lassen.


----------



## DragonTEC (26. September 2010)

man man man, wer soll denn das hier finden.. ^^ wär ich da nicht grad zufällig drüber gestolpert, hätt ich das glaub ich nie gefunden.. ^^

aber egal, wie immer: vielen dank für deine mühen!

Ach ja: diskusionen über das script und das thema selbst weiter im Xen und 3D threat, oder hier?


----------



## Bunkasan (26. September 2010)

Ach, stell meine Faulheitsutensilien doch gern auch anderen zur Verfügung... 

Würd sagen, Script-Topic hier, den XEN-Topic lassen wir bei dir...


----------



## DragonTEC (26. September 2010)

okay, klingt gut..

mir is bei deinem script übrigens was aufgefallen: ein mutlithread make würde ich für die installs nicht machen.. das soll wohl manchmal probleme verurachen..

also make -j128 irgendwas ja, aber danach make install..


----------



## DragonTEC (29. September 2010)

mir ist noch was aufgefallen:

dein secvga-t.patch sollte nicht mit ner xen-unstable ausgeführt werden.. das killt die nämlich..


----------



## Bunkasan (29. September 2010)

Das mit dem make ist ausgebessert. Hat zwar bisher keine Probleme verursacht, aber hast natürlich recht. Der secvga sollte auch nie auf ne unstable ausgeführt werden und wird es schon ne Weile im script nicht mehr, da, wie ich schon in deinem thread erwähnte, grundlegende dinge in der unstable bezüglich des kompletten pci-passtrough verändert wurden. 

EDIT: Wir reden hier schon von 4.0.1 stable / 4.0.2 testing / 4.1 unstable oder?

EDIT2: Und wie ich gerade festellen durfte auch garnicht mehr benötigt wird.


----------



## DragonTEC (29. September 2010)

die anderen patches sollten wohl auch nicht mehr auf die unstable angewendet werden..

hab jetzt n frisches system mit openSus 2.6.36 und xen-unstable, aber er will mein xend nicht starten..  'Error 2 could not find file or directory'

naja, ich mach jetzt mal n rebuild ohne patches.. vllt wars auch ne blöde idee die config für meinen 2.6.34er kernel für den neuen 2.6.36er zu nehmen.. ^^


----------



## Bunkasan (29. September 2010)

Hab das ganze gerade korrigiert. Nur der VT-d Patch is noch notwendig und funktional. Wird im nächsten release korrigiert sein. Beim Suse .36 will mir der xend zwar starten, bringt aber die selbe meldung. Noch keine Ahnung wieso. Schau mal ob der dienst läuft und nur die Meldung kommt.


----------



## DragonTEC (29. September 2010)

ne, läuft nicht... xm list fragt mich, warum xend nicht läuft..


----------



## Bunkasan (29. September 2010)

Tut er bei mir obwohl xend läuft, prüf das mal mit "ps -A | grep xen"


----------



## DragonTEC (29. September 2010)

hmm.. abstrus.. xend is irgendwie komplett aus meinen startups verschwunden.. ich hab jetzt noch mal
/etc/init.d/xencommons start
/etc/init.d/xend start
gemacht und nun läufts..

kannst du mal "ls -l /etc/rc?.d/*xen*" machen.. ich hätte gern mal die default runlevel configuration.. und fehlt da nicht auch noch ein xenstored?


----------



## Bunkasan (29. September 2010)

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc0.d/K13xen-watchdog -> ../init.d/xen-watchdog
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc0.d/K20xencommons -> ../init.d/xencommons
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc0.d/K20xendomains -> ../init.d/xendomains
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc0.d/K21xend -> ../init.d/xend
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc1.d/K13xen-watchdog -> ../init.d/xen-watchdog
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc1.d/K20xencommons -> ../init.d/xencommons
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc1.d/K20xendomains -> ../init.d/xendomains
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc1.d/K21xend -> ../init.d/xend
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc2.d/S11xencommons -> ../init.d/xencommons
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc2.d/S12xen-watchdog -> ../init.d/xen-watchdog
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc2.d/S20xend -> ../init.d/xend
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc2.d/S21xendomains -> ../init.d/xendomains
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc3.d/S11xencommons -> ../init.d/xencommons
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc3.d/S12xen-watchdog -> ../init.d/xen-watchdog
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc3.d/S20xend -> ../init.d/xend
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc3.d/S21xendomains -> ../init.d/xendomains
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc4.d/S11xencommons -> ../init.d/xencommons
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc4.d/S12xen-watchdog -> ../init.d/xen-watchdog
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc4.d/S20xend -> ../init.d/xend
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc4.d/S21xendomains -> ../init.d/xendomains
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc5.d/S11xencommons -> ../init.d/xencommons
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc5.d/S12xen-watchdog -> ../init.d/xen-watchdog
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc5.d/S20xend -> ../init.d/xend
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc5.d/S21xendomains -> ../init.d/xendomains
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc6.d/K13xen-watchdog -> ../init.d/xen-watchdog
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-29 18:47 /etc/rc6.d/K20xencommons -> ../init.d/xencommons
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc6.d/K20xendomains -> ../init.d/xendomains
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-09-04 22:15 /etc/rc6.d/K21xend -> ../init.d/xend

die bekommst du mit 

update-rc.d xend defaults 20 11                       
update-rc.d xendomains defaults 11 20            
update-rc.d xencommons defaults 11 20                                                    
update-rc.d xen-watchdog defaults 12 13

kannst du jetzt mit dem .36er auf den xend zugreifen?


----------



## DragonTEC (29. September 2010)

das geht nicht.. ich krieg immer ein

Server:/dev/xen# update-rc.d xend defaults 20 11
update-rc.d: using dependency based boot sequencing
update-rc.d: warning: xend start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match LSB Default-Start values (3 4 5)
update-rc.d: warning: xend stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (0 1 2 6)


irgendwie is mein startscript komplett vermatscht..


----------



## Bunkasan (29. September 2010)

Bin gerade noch im Ubuntu unterwegs, sobald der kernel fertig gebacken hat, schau ich mal in meinem Debian nach.

EDIT: Bringt bei mir die selben Warnungen, legt die Verknüpfungen aber brav an. Starten tut er aber weder xend noch xenstore unterm .36


----------



## Bunkasan (29. September 2010)

Also, die Verknüpfungen sind identisch, weder xend noch xenstore werden gestartet, xend lässt sich nachträglich starten, xenstored NICHT. Scheint generell ein problem beim .36er zu sein.


----------



## DragonTEC (29. September 2010)

hmm... das ganze liegt wohl an dem dependancy based booting..

diese values hat er zumindest angenommen:

xencommons start 11 3 4 5 . stop 20 1
xendomains start 11 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 2 6
xend start 20 3 4 5 . stop 11 0 1 2 6
xen-watchdog start 12 3 4 5 . stop 13 0 1 2 6

allerdings funktioniert das trotzdem noch nicht.. ich muss immernoch xmcommons und xend manuel starten..

€: ne, xenstored wird von xencommons gestartet und gestoppt.. deshalb gibts das nicht extra..


----------



## Bunkasan (29. September 2010)

Unter 4.0 ist xenstored noch bei den xendomains dabei, 4.1 installier ich gerade. Lässt sich aber auch über domains nicht starten. Keine Fehlermeldung, aber auch kein prozess.


----------



## DragonTEC (29. September 2010)

so, finaly solved..

ich glaub hier liegt ein generelles problem zwischen debian und dem opensuse kernel vor, weil in beiden die runlevel unterschiedlich benutzt werden..

ich hab jetzt mal hardcoded runlevel für alles eingetragen (ich hab deine da oben genommen) und nun funktionierts prima!

allerdings hab ich jetzt etwas bedenken, ob das nicht vielleicht später, bei anderen anwendungen, probleme geben könnte.. jetzt werden wohl alle scripte die irgendwas in die runlevel schreiben wollen gegen den baum laufen..


----------



## Bunkasan (11. Oktober 2010)

*Großes Update

*Mit Stolz darf ich verkünden, dass das Script die Alphaphase verlassen hat, und nicht nur nochmals komplett überarbeitet wurde, sondern nun auch alles ohne Fehler funktionieren sollte. Es hat sich nicht nur einiges bei den Startparametern geändert, näheres findet ihr wie das Script selbst im ersten Post.


----------



## DragonTEC (12. Oktober 2010)

gibts das script auch als non-currupted file? ^^

ansonsten super! ich bin mal gespannt.. hast dus schon hingekriegt, das das 4.1-unstable schon das graka bios akzeptiert und nicht das bochus-bios läd?


----------



## Bunkasan (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab das file jetzt 2 mal runtergeladen, beide male einwandfrei?!

Mit dem Bios hab ich mich bisher nicht weiter gespielt, hatte auch keine veranlassung dazu. Habe bisher keinen Unterschied zum direkt geladenen Bios feststellen können. Halte das ganz nach dem Motto "Never touch a running passtrough..."


----------



## DragonTEC (12. Oktober 2010)

also, ich krieg das ding ums verrecken nicht auf.. weder win-gzip, noch win-zip, noch linux-unzip..

aber um mein unzip mal zu quoten (ich fands süß):

```
Archive:  Xeninstall.zip
  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
  a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
  latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
  the last disk(s) of this archive.
unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of Xeninstall.zip or
        Xeninstall.zip.zip, and cannot find Xeninstall.zip.ZIP, period.
```
In diesem Sinne: Period! 

Ach ne, doch nicht, noch mal zum Bios: Guck mal trotzdem mit GPU-Z, ob der dein Graka takt richtig setzt.. ich weiß es nicht mehr hundertprozentig, aber ich glaube, der hat aus den 650MHz meiner kleinen Graka 150 gemacht..


----------



## Bunkasan (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich schau gleich mal nach wenn der neueste rc7 ausm ofen kommt. Und lad dann auch mal das ganz neue Release mit "Apply custom patch" Funktion rauf. 

unzip + period = frau > zickig


----------



## Bunkasan (12. Oktober 2010)

Also, neuestes release ist verfügbar, hoffentlich nun ohne "period". 

Bios: taktet brav von 400 auf 950, keine auffälligkeiten.


----------



## DragonTEC (13. Oktober 2010)

okay, das script geht nun  Supi!

mir sind noch ein paar sachen aufgefallen:

du unterscheidest ja immernoch nicht zwischen make und make install? mach doch einfach hardcoded

$MK -j128 xyz
$MK install xyz



Ach ja, und ich hab gesehen, du patched die unstable auch mit dem xend und vdt patch.. das hat mir zumindest meine version zerschossen, allerdings läuft meine vanilla unstable dafür problemlos.. geht die unstable bei dir inkl. der patches?


----------



## Bunkasan (13. Oktober 2010)

Doch, die "make install" in der install section laufen nicht mehr über die Variable $MK, die wird nur noch zum kompilieren eingesetzt. Wenn du mal genau hinsiehst wird auf die 4.1 unstable nur noch der VT-d patch angewendet, welchen ich ja auch dringend brauche, denn ohne VT-d kein HVM Passtrough. Und mit dem läuft die 4.1 einwandfrei. Es wird ja auch nur der Abbruchbefehl entfernt sobald der rmrr-dismatch festgestellt wird, sonst weiter nichts geändert.


----------



## Romep (31. Dezember 2010)

Auf welcher Distribution kann man das hier installieren? Auf Debian 6 geht es nicht. War ne frische installation.


```
rm extboot.img vapic.o multiboot.o extboot.o linuxboot.raw linuxboot.img vapic.raw vapic.img multiboot.raw extboot.raw multiboot.img linuxboot.o
install -d -m0755 -p "/usr/local/share/doc/qemu"
install -m0644 -p qemu-doc.html  qemu-tech.html "/usr/local/share/doc/qemu"
install -d -m0755 -p "/usr/local/share/man/man1"
install -m0644 -p qemu.1 qemu-img.1 "/usr/local/share/man/man1"
install -d -m0755 -p "/usr/local/share/man/man8"
install -m0644 -p qemu-nbd.8 "/usr/local/share/man/man8"
install -d -m0755 -p "/usr/local/etc/qemu"
install -m0644 -p /usr/src/xen/qemu-kvm-0.13.0/sysconfigs/target/target-x86_64.conf "/usr/local/etc/qemu"
install -d -m0755 -p "/usr/local/bin"
install -m0755 -p -s qemu-nbd qemu-img qemu-io  "/usr/local/bin"
install: cannot set time stamps for `/usr/local/bin/qemu-nbd': No such file or directory
install: cannot set time stamps for `/usr/local/bin/qemu-img': No such file or directory
install: cannot set time stamps for `/usr/local/bin/qemu-io': No such file or directory
make: *** [install] Error 1

****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.

Cleaning up...OK
```


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Dezember 2010)

Läuft normalerweise unter jedem Debian/Ubuntu, ist allerdings etwas veraltet. Hier mal die Kurzfassung ohne Konfiguration, damit hast zumindest auf jeden fall schon mal nen Suse Kernel und Xen 4.0.1 stable drauf. Damit betanken wir unsere Xen-Cloud nodes.

Das Script halt evtl den eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen.


----------



## Romep (31. Dezember 2010)

Hm, unter Ubuntu 10.04 Server gehts auch nicht. Script anpassen ist schlecht. Eigentlich war ich froh in debian xen 4 packages zu haben. Aber scheinbar ist selbst das zu alt um damit eine xbmc vm zu nutzen.


```
../src/.libs/libvirt_driver_qemu.a(libvirt_driver_qemu_la-qemu_driver.o): In function `qemudVPAssociatePortProfiles':
/usr/src/xen/libvirt-0.8.6/src/qemu/qemu_driver.c:11881: undefined reference to `vpAssociatePortProfileId'
/usr/src/xen/libvirt-0.8.6/src/qemu/qemu_driver.c:11898: undefined reference to `vpDisassociatePortProfileId'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [libvirtd] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xen/libvirt-0.8.6/daemon'
make[1]: *** [install] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xen/libvirt-0.8.6/daemon'
make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
```


----------



## trikolon (25. Januar 2011)

sag mal Bunkasan, wenn ich mir dein letztes skript so ansehe, dann sind da ja alle vga patches usw raus geflogen. braucht man die nicht mehr?

habe nämlich das problem, dass meine hvm mit vga nicht sauber herunter fährt und die komplette dom0 dabei abschießt...

gruß


----------



## Bunkasan (25. Januar 2011)

Das letzte Script ist nur für Kernel u. Xeninstallation. Und für Xenclouds braucht man keinen VGA-Passtrough.  Um das alte Script zu pflegen fehlt mir wegen Arbeit momentan die Zeit.


----------



## trikolon (26. Januar 2011)

benutzt ihr den 37er kernel schon als dom0 kernel? dachte da fehlen die backend treiber noch?


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Januar 2011)

Ich teste den 37er gerade auf meiner "Spiel-xen"  Backend ist schon ne ganze weile drin. Produktiv eingesetzt wird allerdings der 36er.


----------



## trikolon (27. Januar 2011)

die sources holst du dir doch über jeremys git repo oder? welchen branch habt ihr da in verwendung? das wäre sehr interessant für mich


----------



## Bunkasan (27. Januar 2011)

Nope, kein Jeremys. Is ein angepasster Suse 2.6.36 der noch ein wenig frisiert wurde.


----------



## DragonTEC (30. Januar 2011)

trikolon schrieb:


> benutzt ihr den 37er kernel schon als dom0 kernel? dachte da fehlen die backend treiber noch?




Ich benutz den suse 37er übrigens für mein everyday xen.. läuft prima, auch wenn das booten etwas länger dauert als beim 36er..


----------



## trikolon (31. Januar 2011)

habt ihr eigentlich probleme beim herunterfahren des servers? ich lasse meinen nachts von 23:00 bis 6:00 aus. Ansich funktioniert das auch top, allerdings scheint es mir, wenn die HVM Domain läuft, in der die erste grafikkarte steckt, dann gibts böse segfaults beim huerunterfahren und die Kiste schmiert ab. Ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## DragonTEC (31. Januar 2011)

moment mal.. du fährst deinen server runter obwohl die VMs noch laufen? oO
Überrascht mich wenig, das das evtl gegen den Baum geht..

Wenn ich meine ganzen domUs runtergefahren hab geht der shutdown ohne probleme..


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Januar 2011)

Hm, kann beidem nicht beipflichten, Dom0 init 0 -> DomU's fahren brav runter und dann die Dom0.


----------



## trikolon (31. Januar 2011)

ein skript fährt bei mir erst die domUs herunter und dann die Dom0. Ich werde das nochmal genauer beobachten. Der Suse 37er Kernel ist aber noch backportet, oder? habt ihr irgendwelche nachteile feststellen können? wie sieht es denn mit powermanagement damit aus? im moment macht das bei mir xen, also nicht die Dom0, würde das dann auch noch funktionieren?


----------



## DragonTEC (31. Januar 2011)

der 37er suse is auch noch ein backport, die ersten wirklcihen dom0 Teile kommen afaik erst mit 38 in den Kernel aber ich denke, wirklcih unmodifiziert wird man frühestens einen 39er Kernel nutzen können..

Dass das Powermanagement von xen übernommen wird is normal, gewollt und funktioniert laut meinen experimenten auch gut. Ich glaube, der Hauptgrund dafür, das ins xen auszulagern und nicht den cpu_freq zu nutzen ist, dass die domU timer ständig die dom0 aufwecken würden und damit das management witzlos werden würde.. das xenpm rechnet das aber irgendwie raus und so funktioniert das ganze auch stabil.. ich würde da also nichts dran drehen (außer du hast nen amd phenom X6, dann musst du xen set_max_cstate auf 0 setzen, damit die domUs keinen Blödsinn machen..)

Ich hab jedenfalls meinen Server unter normalen umständen (also nciht grad zocken) auf <100W im Betrieb (was für 20GHz, 8GB Ram und 2 Grafikkarten auch mMn durchaus realistisch ist)..


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Februar 2011)

20Ghz?


----------



## DragonTEC (1. Februar 2011)

6 x 3,2 = 19,2.. wenn wir uns jetzt um 0,8GHz streiten, muss ich fix übertakten 

Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen xm und xl ? ich hab da 0 doku drüber gefunden..


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Februar 2011)

Demnach auch 4 Autos mit max 250Kmh = max 1000Kmh? 

xm läuft über den xend

xl ohne


----------



## DragonTEC (1. Februar 2011)

ne, aber 4 Autos mit 250PS = 1000 PS = 4 fache Zugkraft eines Autos.. deshalb hängt man bei Zügen auch manchmal mehrere Loks zusammen 

und ah, das is ja cool.. also kann ich so ein xm dmesg ohne xend machen.. sehr cool.. hat das sonst noch irgendwelche vorteile / unterschiede, wenn xend mal läuft?

€: Okay, xl dmesg funktioniert ohne xend auch nich.. blöd..

€2: irgendwie hab ich ein energy savin problem.. mein server scheint mit dem neuen 37er kernel in irgendeinen sleep state zu gehen, aus dem er nicht mehr richtig aufwacht und meine domUs vertragen das scheinbar auch gar nicht.. die win-domU is komplett breit, und die linux dinger sind zwar per ssh ansprechbar, machen aber komische sachen:


```
FW1:~# aptitude
-bash: aptitude: command not found
FW1:~# ssh
-bash: ssh: command not found
FW1:~# ping 192.168.178.10
-bash: /bin/ping: Input/output error
FW1:~# top
-bash: top: command not found
FW1:~# shutdown -r now
-bash: /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error
```
außerdem ist der host zwar per ping, aber nicht per ssh erreichbar.. (das gleiche problem hatte ich ja auch schon vorher berichtet, das es ab und an im normalen betrieb auftritt..)

Da ich mit dem 36er kernel die probleme nicht hab, nehm ich mal an, es is irgendeine kernel frage?

€3: okay, langsam hab ich ne vermutung.. das xenpm scheint irgendwie die hdd zu blockieren.. ich tipp mal drauf, das der die kerne in einen zu tiefen P-State geschickt hat, aus dem er sie nciht mehr hervorkriegt.. xenpm hat ja probleme mit AMD15 CPUs.. deshalb sind wohl die CPU quasi blockiert, damit die blkbackend treiber und damit die HDDs -> domUs und dom0 können nicht mehr von hdd lesen -> put


----------



## cr4zy2oo3 (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun den gesamten Thread durchgelesen weil mich das Thema brennend interessiert.
Ich habe mir als Hardware ein P67 Board von ASROCK mit vt-d Unterstützung (Sockel 1155) gekauft
und einen i7 2600 (ebenfalls mit vt-d). Im UEFI ist vt-d auch angeschaltet.

Ich habe mir das Installscript von Seite 1 gezogen weil hier wohl alles drinne ist, um eine PCIE Grafikkarte 
durchzureichen. Das andere Script auf Seite 3 beinhaltet wohl nicht alles, von daher habe ich das ältere 
genommen. Mein Hostsystem läuft unter Debian Squeeze.

Ich musste zuerst einmal die Datei /etc/debian_version manipulieren, indem ich dort sqeeze reingeschrieben 
habe, da ich sonst das Script nicht hätte verwenden können weil in der Datei nur ein 6.0 steht und das Script 
nach squeeze sucht.

Ich habe jetzt Xen 4.1 und Xen 4.0 Testing ausprobiert und jedesmal erhalte ich die unten angegebenen 
Fehlermeldungen. 

Das hier steht im Terminal, nachdem xeninstall gestartet wurde.


```
Updating distribution....

Downloading Virtual Machine Manager....

Installing Virtual Machine Manager...cd: 2: can't cd to libvirt-0.8.8-rc3
 failed!

ERROR please check /var/log/xeninstrall.log
```
Das hier sind die letzten Zeilen im xeninstall.log


```
libvirt-0.8.8/daemon/libvirtd.h
libvirt-0.8.8/.x-sc_prohibit_HAVE_MBRTOWC
libvirt-0.8.8/.x-sc_prohibit_VIR_ERR_NO_MEMORY
libvirt-0.8.8/Makefile.in
libvirt-0.8.8/GNUmakefile
libvirt-0.8.8/.x-sc_m4_quote_check
libvirt-0.8.8/.x-sc_avoid_ctype_macros
libvirt-0.8.8/.x-sc_prohibit_gethostname
xeninstall: 2: ./configure: not found
```

EDIT:

Mittlerweile konnte ich den Fehler auch beheben. Das Script hat auf den falschen Dateinamen gezeigt. Leider habe
habe ich nun den nächsten Fehler, den ich nicht wegbekomme.

Das Script schafft folgende Deb Pakete zu bauen:

qemu-kvm-0.14.0-rc1_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb
virt-manager-0.8.6_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb
virt-viewer-0.2.1_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb

Leider kommt es beim Installieren bei allen drei Deb Paketen zu folgender Fehlermeldung:


```
dpkg -i virt-manager-0.8.6_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb 
(Lese Datenbank ... 168439 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Entpacken von virt-manager-0.8.6 (aus virt-manager-0.8.6_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb) ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von virt-manager-0.8.6_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb (--install):
 Versuch, »/usr/local/share/doc/libvirt-python-0.8.8/TODO« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket libvirt-0.8.8-rc3 0.8.8-1 ist
dpkg-deb: Unterprozess einfügen mit Signal (Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)) getötet
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 virt-manager-0.8.6_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb
```

Vielleicht weiß ja einer Rat...

Gruß,

crazy


----------



## MichFancy (3. November 2013)

Hi alle,sehr schöne Arbeit die ihr hier gemacht habt

ich habe mir jetzt so ziemlich alles was mit xen zu tun hat durchgelesen, sowie hier im Forum als auch wo anders. Aber üder Ubuntu 12.04 mit xen 4.1 als dom0 booten komm ich nicht weiter.

sudo xm list     #zeigt mir an#
Name                                        ID   Mem VCPUs      State   Time(s)
Domain-0                                     0   7882     4              r-----      150.1

grep svm /proc/cpuinfo   #zeigt mir garnix an#

Meine Hardware sollte alles bereitstellen was man für Xen braucht

Meine Hardware:
Asus M5A97 Rev 2.0
Athlon 2 x4
8GB Ram
HD 7950 und HD6450
je eine Festplatte für dom0 und domU

Mein Ziel sollte sein, Ubuntu als Host mit der HD 6450 für alles was man so macht und domU Win7 mit HD 7950 zum zocken mit VGA Passthrough.

Bin ich mit meinem Ansatz richtig, das es so gehen könnte oder bin ich total falsch?

Könntet Ihr hier ein bischen aktuallisieren damit ich ein Paar Anhaltspunke bekomme, warum die Skripte nicht funktionieren? Sind die Patches noch nötig?
Gibt es Vernünftige How To's? Habe so viele gefunden,Ubuntu,Opensuse,Alpine Linux,etc. .... das ich nicht mehr durchblicke was das beste wäre. keins trifft direkt meinen Fall.

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2013)

Moin,

die Scripte sind hoffnungslos veraltet. Inzwischen ist das alles ziemlich easy geworden, Scripte und Patches brauchst du (zu 99%) nicht. Ein laufendes System mit Xen hast du ja schon. Wenn dir_ xm dmsg_ verrät, dass* IO Vitualisation enabled* ist, einfach noch der Domo die Hardware fürdie DomU klauen, durchreichen, im Windows Treiber installieren, feddisch. So in etwa... 

Guck dich einfach mal im XEN und 3D Thread von Dragontec um, da ist das alles detailiert diskutiert worden.


----------



## MichFancy (4. November 2013)

Das mit den ganzen Skript schreiben is nicht so mein Fall. Ich kann mit mühe ein Skript etwas anpassen, aber meistens weiß ich nicht wo,wie,was. Ich kann auch nicht programmieren. Ich bin ein ganz normaler User.

Also Ubuntu als dom0 bekomme ich hin. Da gibt es das Programm Virt Manager,mit dem soll das mit den domUs einfacher gehen, das hab ich installiert und Startet auch, kann aber keine verbindung mit Xen finden. 

Virtual Machine Manager Home

Ich lasse immer im Browser übersetzen, das ist aber nicht immer zu verstehen.

Oder kann man damit nur verwalten und nicht erstellen?

Kennst du das Programm vieleicht und kannst mir nen Tipp geben?

Das wäre für mich die ideale Lösung.


----------

